# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Υπερετεροδυνος δέκτης με λυχνίες

## sv9gph

Όπως το λέει και ο τίτλος μια καλοκαιρινή κατασκευή για να ζεσταθούμε περισσότερο .. :Biggrin:  μια προσπάθεια και ένα απωθημένο , στόχος είναι να παίξει στην μπάντα των μεσαίων , ένα σασί αλουμινένιο παραιτημένο εδώ και κάτι χρόνια στο εργαστήριο  , διαστάσεις  20χ15 τα εξαρτήματα τα μάζευα από συνάδελφους ηλεκτρονικούς , όπως λέμε  ευγενική χοριγεια , ο μετασχηματιστής για την λυχνία el 84 τον βρήκα από  ένα ηχείο οροφής .θέλω να ανεβάσω το σχεδειο και δεν μπορώ καμιά ιδέα  ?? είναι pdf αρχείο

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19)

----------


## sv9gph

μια δοκιμή για το σχέδιο.. ελπίζω να φαίνεται καθαρά .ο δεκτης περιλαμβάνει 4 λυχνίες  είναι κλασικό σχέδιο της εποχής του τότε .το πρώτο στάδιο περιλαμβάνει την λυχνία ech81 ενισχιτρια και μικτρια μαζι , ef89 ενισχιτρια τις if  ebc81ο αποδιαμορφοτης του ραδιοφώνου  και τέλος η el 84 ενισχυτής ισχύος , στην κατασκευή προσθεσα και μια βάση για την ανόρθωση για την ez80 προς το παρόν εχω βάλει by127 ώσπου βρεθεί  η λάμπα .ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 2χ250 v 100ma και 6,3 /3Α ένα αμπέρ παραπάνω από ότι ζητάει για να καλύψω τα νήματα της ez80 .

----------


## sv9gph

το σχέδιο υπάρχει εδώ στο φόρουμ θα ανεβάσω και το υπόλοιπο  . πάμε για  τρύπημα  ! με ποτιροτριπανο οι βάσεις των λυχνιών και με ψηλό τρυπάνι οι  υπόλοιπες ,οι βάσεις που φαίνονται στην πρώτη φωτογραφεία αλλαχτήκαν  γιατί οι λάμπες δεν καθόταν ίσιες ..Στον μετασχηματιστή έβγαλα τις  κλεμες και την βάση για να μπορέσω να τον φυτέψω στο σασί

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλημέρα, 

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια, αλλά με προβληματίζει λίγο η διάταξη των εξαρτημάτων και η ροή του σήματος απο την κεραία προς το μεγάφωνο. Η ενισχύτρια ισχύος EL84 είναι δίπλα στον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας και μπορεί να έχεις βόμβους, είναι μακριά από την αποδιαμορφώτρια EBC81 και μεσολαβεί η λυχνία EZ80 που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για ανόρθωση της τροφοδοσίας. Ακόμα και με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα βόμβου. Συνήθως η διάταξη των εξαρτημάτων σε τέτοιους δέκτες είναι πιο <<ευθειασμένη>>.

----------


## sv9gph

Ένα δίκιο το είχες Δημήτρη συνήθως τα προβλήματα και τα λάθη βγαίνουν  στην πορεία ...Ναι συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν και καλύτερη  η τοποθέτηση των λυχνιών . Εδώ η κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού , η βάση  της πρώτης λυχνίας έχει διαμορφωθεί ώστε να είναι έτυμη για την ez80  προς το παρον by127 , η τάση ανέρχεται στα 350v οπότε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή ,  διπλά και τριπλά προσεκτικοί .μπήκαν και τα εξαρτήματα για την el84  μαζι με τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου , όπως είχα γράψει ποιο πάνω είναι από  μεγάφωνο ψευδοροφής ο οποίος κάνει προσαρμογή με τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## nick1974

Πολυ ωραια προσπαθεια αλλα με τα επαγωγικα των 455 τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις? Θα χρησιμοποιησεις μεταχειρισμενα απο παλια ραδιοφωνα η θα φτιαξεις δικα σου?
Αν ολα πανε καλα και βγει οκ θα φτιαξεις και κουτι?
Αν ναι, εχεις σκεφτει καθολου να το "τραβηξεις" και να πας σε design "εποχης"?  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

> Πολυ ωραια προσπαθεια αλλα με τα επαγωγικα των 455 τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις?



Καλα δεν τις βλέπεις βρε Νίκο ,καινούργιες του κουτιού εχει ο άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις οι ενδιάμεσες δεν ειναι ίδιες η πρώτη με την δεύτερη. 






> . στην κατασκευή προσθεσα και μια βάση για την ανόρθωση για την ez80 προς το παρόν εχω βάλει by127 ώσπου βρεθεί  η λάμπα  ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 2χ250 v 100ma και 6,3 /3Α  ένα αμπέρ παραπάνω από ότι ζητάει για να καλύψω τα νήματα της ez80  .



χρησιμοποιωντας λυχνία ανορθώτρια να εχεις υπόψιν σου οτι θα χάσεις 40 βολτ


Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## sv9gph

τα πηνία της ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας είναι καινούργια ακώλυτα ! με τι  οδηγίες χρίσης ! Δεν νομίζω να το βάλω σε ξύλινο κουτί θέλω να βλέπω τι  λάμπες , βίτσια είναι αυτά ...Παναγιώτη αυτό μου ξέφυγε .. 40 v κάτω ?? Η  όλη κατασκευή αρχίζει από το τέλος που είναι ο ενισχυτής και πάμε για  τις ποιο πίσω βαθμίδες .Εδώ μια φώτο από την δοκιμή της el84 με την  γεννήτρια συνδεμένη στο ποδαράκι 2 ,στην είσοδο δηλαδή , με τεχνητό  φορτίο στα 8 Ωμ απέδωσε 2,4 w σίγουρα πάει και παραπάνω αλά δεν έφτασε η  τάση της γεννήτριας , δεν παρατηρήθηκε βόμβος στο μεγάφωνο ,καλό αυτό.. :Smile:

----------


## sv9gph

εδώ η πρώτη if , πολύ καλώδιο ....  εδώ φαιναιτε και η απόσταση του καλωδίου που συνδέει την ebc 81 με την el 84 ίσος να το βάλω θωρακισμένο αν τραβήξει θόρυβο , το καλώδιο είναι το μπλε

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλα δεν τις βλέπεις βρε Νίκο ,καινούργιες του κουτιού εχει ο άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις οι ενδιάμεσες δεν ειναι ίδιες η πρώτη με την δεύτερη. 
> 
> 
> 
> χρησιμοποιωντας λυχνία ανορθώτρια να εχεις υπόψιν σου οτι θα χάσεις 40 βολτ
> 
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια



Γιάννη μπράβο για την προσπάθεια,και σκεφτόμουνα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για κατασκευή δέκτη MW με λυχνίες.Περιμένουμε να δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.Παναγιώτη ποια η διαφορά του πρώτου με του δεύτερου Μ/Χ ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας,είναι μόνο η ισχύ που διαχειρίζονται;Εαν χρειαστούμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε;

----------


## nick1974

> Καλα δεν τις βλέπεις βρε Νίκο ,καινούργιες του κουτιού εχει ο άνθρωπος.



η πλακα ειναι οτι νομιζα πως τα φτιαξε μονος του και ηθελε εκει μεσα να βαλει η μεταχειρισμενα η diy... Δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι μπορει να βρεθουν αχρησιμοποιητα τετοια υλικα

Τωρα που το λετε εκανα ενα ψαχτηρι στο ebuy και ειδα πως υπαρχουν nos του κουτιου... ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ! (αν και δε βρισκω ακατορθωτα δυσκολο μια κατασκευη ενος συντονισμενου η ενος φιλτρου, σιγουρα το ετοιμο ειναι καλυτερο).





> Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις οι ενδιάμεσες δεν ειναι ίδιες η πρώτη με την δεύτερη.



Στα ραδιοφωνα νομιζω ιδια ειναι, αφου μια if υπαρχει, 455kHz, τι διαφορα να χουν? (εκτος αν εννωεις το πηνιο του τοπικου ταλαντωτη η την rf, γιατι if οσα σταδια ενισχυσης και να βαλεις ιδιες δεν ειναι?)

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

[Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις οι ενδιάμεσες δεν ειναι ίδιες η πρώτη με την δεύτερη.]



 Οι μετασχηματιστές ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας (φωτογραφία) έχουν επάνω τυπωμένο ο ένας το γράμμα Α και ο άλλος το γράμμα Β  και πρέπει αντίστοιχα να τοποθετηθούν σύμφωνα με τη σειρά που τους εμφανίζει το σχέδιο. 


  Στις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες είναι ένα ραδιόφωνο πιθανότατα το ίδιο με αυτό που κατασκευάζεις, είναι το κλασικό σχέδιο που έφτιαχναν στις τεχνικές σχολές τη δεκαετία του ΄70. Το αγόρασα όπως είναι πριν μερικά χρόνια από το HAMFEST της Θεσσαλονίκης και αν και αγόρασα τις λυχνίες δεν ασχολήθηκα να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει . Έχει και ένα επιπλέον ποτενσιόμετρο μάλλον για έλεγχο τόνου. Ελπίζω να σου φανούν χρήσιμες οι εικόνες αυτές.

----------


## p.gabr

Μπορεί να φαίνονται ίδιοι αλλά δεν είναι ,το δευτερεύων του πρώτου μετασχηματιστή "βλέπει" ένα φορτίο πολύ υψηλού Ζ (το οδηγό της of ampl) και της δεύτερης IF ένα σοβαρό φορτίο αυτό της φωρασης  Δεν είναι στην ίδια απόσταση η σύζευξη των τυλίγματων πρωτεύων -δευτερεύων , της πρώτης if είναι υψηλού q
Τα έχω δείξει πολλές φορές στα βίντεο μου , να ένα εδώ στο δέκατό λεπτό

https://youtu.be/z7YCYJCApo4

----------



----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να  ρωτήσω  κάτι  μπορεί  αυτός  ο  δέκτης  να  φτάσει  παραπάνω  στη  μπάντα  των  μεσαίων  ας πούμε  στους 1750 ΚΗΖ  θα  πρέπει να μπουν  άλλα  πηνία  ή  μπορεί  να  γίνει  με  διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές  ευθυγράμμισης.

----------


## sv9gph

Εδώ η πλήρης περιγραφή του δέκτη , το αρχείο ήταν σε pdf και δεν  μπορούσα να το ανεβάσω , από όσο θυμάμαι υπάρχει στο φόρουμ , εδώ  αναφέρεται σε δέκτη μεσαίων και βραχέων κυμάτων , ας πετύχω το πρώτο και  μετά βλέπουμε

----------


## sv9gph



----------


## sv9gph

Εδώ εχω τοποθετήσει και την δεύτερη if σε αυτό το σημείο βάζοντας  διαμορφωμένο σήμα από την γεννήτρια 455 khz θα πρέπει να ακουστή από το  μεγάφωνο για να γίνει η δοκιμή των βαθμίδων . Από δω και πέρα χρειάζεται  αυτοσχεδιασμός για το πηνίο του ταλαντωτή για την ech81 . πηνίο έτυμο  δεν εχω , οπότε μια σκέψη είναι να διαλύσω ένα έτυμο μετασχηματιστή if  και να χρησιμοποιήσω το σωληνάκι για να τυλίξω τα πηνία . σε ένα ψάξιμο  που έκανα στο ίντερνετ βρήκα τι τιμές έχουν τα πηνία όσο αφορά την  αυτεπαγωγή , Για πηνίο κεραίας εχω αυτό εδώ που το είχα βγάλει από να  χαλασμένο τρανζιστορικο ραδιόφωνο , ελπίζω να κάνη

----------


## sv9gph

> -Να  ρωτήσω  κάτι  μπορεί  αυτός  ο  δέκτης  να  φτάσει  παραπάνω  στη  μπάντα  των  μεσαίων  ας πούμε  στους 1750 ΚΗΖ  θα  πρέπει να μπουν  άλλα  πηνία  ή  μπορεί  να  γίνει  με  διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές  ευθυγράμμισης.



Σίγουρα γίνεται , ο κατάλληλος για την απάντηση είναι ο Παναγιώτης για να σου πει πως

----------


## sv9gph

> Γιάννη μπράβο για την προσπάθεια,και σκεφτόμουνα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για κατασκευή δέκτη MW με λυχνίες.Περιμένουμε να δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.Παναγιώτη ποια η διαφορά του πρώτου με του δεύτερου Μ/Χ ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας,είναι μόνο η ισχύ που διαχειρίζονται;Εαν χρειαστούμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε;



Κανε πράμα και εσύ ! καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε Νικόλα , παραίτησα το hi fi και ανέβηκα σε rf

----------


## p.gabr

Καλησπέρα κύριοι



Το κυκλωμα αυτό εχει σοβαρά λαθάκια και παραλήψεις , πιθανόν ο ανάδοχος να μην ήξερα την διάφορα λυχνιών - ημιαγωγών στην ανόρθωση . Αυτό το κύκλωμα θα ήταν  με ανόρθωση λυχνιας ΕΖ80 και θέλησε να βάλει διόδους, αυτό  έχει ως αποτέλεσμα  η τάση τροφοδοτικού στην πράξη να είναι περί τα 310+ (θεωριτικα 350+) βολτ και η τάση στις πρώτες(ΕCH81....) λυχνίες περί τα 290  αρκετά υψηλά άνευ ουσιαστικής αύξησης της απόδοσης.
Και έστω οτι το σκέφτηκε με διοδους αναφέρει ηλεκτρολυτικό εξομάλυνσης  στα 350βολτ (σκαει δεν σκαει αν εχει φιλότιμο ) και πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν οτι σε πολλες περιοχές η τάση δυκτιου ξεπερνά τα 230 βολτ
Λείπουν αντιστάσεις απομονώσεις και αποζευτικοι και εχω σημειώσει περίπου τις σωστές τάσεις αλλά αυτές μπορείτε να τις βρείτε παντού .

ο δεκτης μπορεί να μεταφερθεί οριακά ως έχει στους 1750 εννοείται με ευθυγράμμιση.

Μια ιδεα με σωστές τάσεις , αλλα μπορείς να βρεις χιλιαδες σχέδια απλα γκοογλαρωντας το σύνολο των τυπων των λυχνιών 


καλή συνέχεια

----------


## SV1GRN

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα άνοιξες συνάδελφε GPH μπράβο. Τελικά με τη συμβολή όλων πάντα σας και ιδιαίτερα του συνονόματου μου πάντα κάτι ενδιαφέρον μαθαίνω. Και αυτό είναι από τους κύριους σκοπούς του φόρουμ 73

----------

p.gabr (29-08-19)

----------


## sv9gph

Παναγιώτη οι ηλεκρτολιτικοι είναι στα 450 v  οπότε δεν σκάνε :Biggrin:   από την αρχή ήθελα να βάλω λαμπατη ανόρθωση , αλά όπως σωστά το  έγραψες  άλω λάμπα και άλω δίοδοι στην ανόρθωση ....ξέφυγα ποληηη προς  τα πάνω .δεν εχω κάνει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που εχω δείξει λόγω φόρτου  εργασίας .θα επανέλθω φυσικά ! είμαι στο ψάξιμο της ez80 , είναι  εξαφανισμένη από τα ράφια γιατί την χρησιμοποιούσουν αρκετά σ  προενησχητες . περιμένω απαναντηση από δυο μαγαζιά ώσπου επιστρέψουν από  τις διακοπές οπότε ...Εδώ και ένα παρόμοιο σχέδιο  ,νομίζω ποιο  βελτιωμένο

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (03-01-20), 

PARKER (17-03-20)

----------


## sv9gph

καλή χρονιά σε όλους! η λάμπα τελικά βρέθηκε από το ebey  ( ez80 ) , έγιναν και οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές για να έρθουν οι τάσεις των λυχνιών στις σωστές τιμές

----------

PARKER (17-03-20)

----------


## sv9gph

και τώρα θα ανασχεδιάσουμε το πηνίο εισόδου με φερρητη μαγνητική κεραία  ,μετρημένο με παλμογράφο και γεννήτρια  έχει εύρος από 520 khz εως 1670  khz , μια φώτο από το κάτω μέρος της κατασκευής . στο αρχικό σχέδιο δεν  φαίνεται ο τοπικός ταλαντωτής , μια σκέψη είναι να φτιάξω αυτό εδώ μου  φαίνεται ποιο εύκολο ....

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

SV9GPH, το σχέδιο αυτό το είχα κατασκευάσει όταν ήμουν μαθητής Λυκείου το 1980-81 και δούλευε πολύ καλά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να ήταν από το κατάστημα "Ακτίνιον". Το δευτερεύον πρέπει να δίνει 200-220V το πολύ, αλλιώς η τάση ανεβαίνει με φορτίο κοντά στα 300V.

----------


## sv9gph

όταν το έφτιαξες εσύ εγώ δεν είχα πάει ακόμα σχολείο  :Tongue2:  χε χε !!! στο τελευταίο σχέδιο φαίνονται οι τάσεις που καταλήγουν στις λυχνίες . σίγουρα εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ποιο εύκολη η εύρεση των υλικών και από ότι εχω καταλάβει πουλιόταν σαν κατασκευή οπότε στο σήμερα κάποια πράματα πρέπει να κατασκευαστούν στο χέρι για να προσαρμοστούν στο περίπου ...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι, πουλιόταν σε κιτ από το Ακτίνιο και το συναρμολογούσαν οι σπουδαστές των σχολών ραδιοτεχνίας ως πτυχιακή εργασία. Το κιτ περιλάμβανε μια πλακέτα με έτοιμες τις πίστες και τις τρύπες για τα υλικά. Ο μετασχηματιστής του Ακτινίου ήταν πολύ μικρής ισχύος (25 βατ), υπερθερμαινόταν και καιγόταν εύκολα.

----------


## sv9gph

πηνίο πολυτελείας ! ένα τουμπο και δυο φλάντζες για να μη σκορπίσει το  σύρμα . με την βοήθεια συχνομετρου και με το τύλιξε ξετύλιξε το έφερα  στα 975 khz , αυτή είναι η συχνότητα του τοπικού ταλαντωτή με τα φύλα  του μεταβλητού εντελώς κλειστά Η συχνότητα μεταβάλλεται και μυξαρεται με  το σήμα που έρχεται από την κεραία και η διαφορά η οποία προκύπτει είναι  455 khz .προβλήματα που έχουν προκύψει ,Το ραδιόφωνο δούλεψε μια χαρά ,  ε σχεδόν ..περίμενα η λήψη να ξεκινά από τα 520khz  και να σταμάτα 1670  khz .Η λήψη ξεκινά από τα 540khz και σταματά 1820 khz :Confused1:   ?? άλω ένα πρόβλημα είναι στη φωτογραφεία με τον παλμογράφο όπου εχω  συνδέσει την γεννήτρια στην κεραία με τόνο στο 1 khz και το αποτέλεσμα  που εχω είναι ένα ημίτονο που χοροπηδά.. στου σταθμούς που λαμβάνει  υπάρχει σφύριγμα στην λήψη  και δεν ξέρω γιατί . οι μετασχηματιστές  ενδιάμεσης έχουν ρυθμιστεί . μια βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη :Biggrin:

----------


## VaselPi

_άλω ένα πρόβλημα είναι στη φωτογραφεία με τον παλμογράφο όπου εχω συνδέσει την γεννήτρια στην κεραία με τόνο στο 1 khz και το αποτέλεσμα που εχω είναι ένα ημίτονο που χοροπηδά.._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *sv9gph.* 

Συνήθως, το «χοροπήδημα» του σήματος οφείλεται στην κακή εξομάλυνση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας, δηλαδή στο Ripple των 100 Hz. Αν μειωθεί το Ripple, θα μειωθεί και το «χοροπήδημα» του σήματος που βλέπετε στον παλμογράφο. Μάλιστα, από το «χοροπήδημα» του σήματος μπορείτε να εκτιμήσετε το Ripple της τροφοδοσίας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλημέρα, 

Ο μετασχηματιστής audio έιναι ακριβώς δίπλα στην ανορθώτρια, πίσω του είναι οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης και ακριβώς μπροστά του περνάει το καλώδιο που πάει τα 6,3 volt στην ταλαντώτρια, μήπως μαζεεύει από εκεί ''σαβούρα'' ;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δοκιμάστε να δώσετε αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα από τη γεννήτρια. Μπορεί να εξαφανιστεί η ασάφεια στο σήμα, αν προέρχεται από τη διαμόρφωση.

----------


## sv9gph

Και τώρα η συνέχεια ! πιστεύω να εισται όλοι καλά στην υγεία και να ξεμπερδέψουμε γρήγορα με τους ιούς και τους πατέρες . η κατασκευή του ραδιοφώνου έχει ολοκληρωθεί , χρωστάω το σχέδιο που θα το ανεβάσω .το κύκλωμα εισόδου κατασκευάστηκε με φεριτη όπου το πρωτεύον εχει 15 σπείρες και το δευτερεύων 50 σπείρες αυτό έδωσε την δυνατότητα να συντονίζει από τους 530 khz έως 1630 khz . αλλαγές έγιναν και στον τοπικό ταλαντωτή γιατί δεν μπορούσα να κατασκευάσω το διπλό πηνίο  οπότε ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ βρήκα μια διαφορετική συνδεσμολογία χρησιμοποιώντας το τριοδικό τμήμα της πρώτης λυχνίας . το ραδιόφωνο ευθυγραμμίστηκε και ακούει σταθμούς χωρίς κεραία αλλά σε χαμηλή ένταση , η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται κατακόρυφα με ένα σύρμα δυο μέτρων για κεραία , για μέτρο σύγκρισης για το πως ακούει εχω το icom 735 σίγουρα δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης .. το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητηκο ! ο ήχος είναι χωρίς βόμβους , ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα στην αρχή ,ο λόγος ήταν το  χαλαρό βίδωμα στη βάση της φορατριας . ένα πρόβλημα που δεν το εχω λύσει ακόμα και δεν βλέπω να το καταφέρνω λογο της απλότητας της κατασκευής είναι μια παρεμβολή  συχνότητα είδωλο  από κοντινό σταθμό στα  200 μέτρα τον οποίο τον ακούω στα 1566 khz και στα 600 και κάτι ...δεν θυμάμαι ..  Στη συνέχεια του φύτεψα άλλη μια λυχνία ,μαγικό ματάκι λυχνία συντονισμού em84 ,σήμα παίρνει από το avc μια συνεχή τάση η οποία μεταβάλλεται αναλόγως τη στάθμη του σήματος και απεικονίζεται με δυο μπάρες στην λυχνία Να πω σε αυτο το σημείο οτι ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας είναι οριακός μετά από δέκα ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας αυτοκτόνησε ,στην αρχή υποψιαζόμουν βραχυκύκλωμα στην ez80 αλά μια δοκιμή στα γρήγορα η λυχνία λειτουργεί μια χαρά ,υπομονή περιμένω καινούργιο ποιο μεγάλο σε ισχύ .αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια κατασκευή ραδιοφώνου με λυχνίες , μελλοντικά θα προσπαθήσω να προσθέσω και άλλες μπάντες προς το παρόν μενη όπως έχει

----------

CybEng (20-03-20)

----------


## sv9gph

φωτογραφίες και  σχέδιο

----------

Antonis12 (17-03-20), 

argizel (17-03-20), 

CybEng (20-03-20), 

nick1974 (17-03-20), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (17-03-20), 

selectronic (17-03-20)

----------

